# amazon gift cards at grocery store!



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I was doing a bit of grocery shopping and what should catch my eye but $25, $50, and $100 Amazon gift cards for sale at my local King Soopers in Colorado!!  I've never seen Amazon gift cards available anywhere except at Amazon.  Very exciting.  

I won't have to convert my bills to change for the coinstar machine anymore.  The treasurer at my school thinks I'm nuts every time I ask to buy any quarters she's got.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Very exciting!  I would be thrilled if the grocery stores in Iowa started carrying Amazon gift cards.  The tellers at our bank have gotten used to me converting bills to change for the Coinstar machine, but the gift cards would be much more convenient.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

These are brand new at my store. I've looked at all the giftcards everytime I go in hopes that Amazon would one day be there and lo and behold, finally, they are!!  Perhaps they are rolling them out in stores all over the country!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen Amazon gift cards in Target for a while. . . .other stores too, I think, but I can't say particularly which.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

You have a great Target! The only gift cards I can get in mine are for Target.  They just won't sell 'em for anyone else here.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, that's cool my cousins live really close to a King Soopers, perhaps I can get them to send me some!

My Target has nothing but their own gift cards but our QFC and Safway grocery stores has a big display from restaurants to Disney World/Land trips.  Perhaps they will get some Amazon cards too?

Tris


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

My Fred Meyers has them, but be careful there is an extra fee for the store to authorize them.
Happy Holidays to All


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The one thing about buying the preloaded cards, you gotta pay tax for them. Using coinstar you don't have to pay tax


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If I'm not ready for a Coinstar run and want a GC I've been able to find them at my local Sheetz convenience stores. 
deb


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

L Brandt said:


> My Fred Meyers has them, but be careful there is an extra fee for the store to authorize them.
> Happy Holidays to All


Wait, what extra fee? Is it when the card is used by the gift reciever, or buy the giftor when purchased?

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Tris, FYI, Safeway has them, at least in Covington, so I would bet they have them near you.  

I am disappointed to hear about the service charge, though.    I assume Safeway will have the charges if Fred Meyer does.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen Amazon gift cards in Target for a while.


That's hilarious. Wonder if they also carry Wal-Mart gift cards?  Apparently someone at Target doesn't understand the concept of "competitor".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just left Kroger, and grabbed a $50 one.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

They don't sell them at ALL in Illinois. I hate it!

Melissa


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

oh wow!! that would be pretty exciting!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never had an extra fee charged to have them activated.  Sales tax, yes.  

deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

melissa, they have never sold them here either (I look fairly often)... just via coinstar... but it was on my mind after reading this thread when I went to the Store this afternoon. so I looked again, expecting to be disapointed... and HAPPYDAY!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all, after reading this thread I asked my DD to check at the local Safeway (she is in there every week and I don't go there but once in a great while) she said that they do have Amazon Gift Cards there.  I checked in the Walgreen's where I have my prescriptions filled and lo and behold they have $25 & $50 Amazon Gift Cards there also.  This is new as I have checked the Gift Card stands for several months now and there have never been any Amazon Gift Cards at any of them.  This is great news for those of us that live in Tucson, AZ.  I don't have any Coin star machines near me and I can just take my change to the bank and just buy a gift card when I go to the pharmacy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Call me crazy...
But that would mean that I would actually have to pull BILL$ out of my pocket...$25, $50, etc...and feel the shot all at once.  With Coinstar:  I throw my spare change in a jar at the end of each day; in a month or so...I cash it in through Coinstar and get an Amazon Certificate.  I don't feel the PINCH that way.  Every month it's a treat... to myself, for myself, from myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

An observation:  If you're throwing coins in a jar, CoinStar is a great way to use them to get an Amazon gift card.

But if your goal is a Gift Card and you have no CoinStar, you can just buy them straight from Amazon. . .and you can do so using the link at the top.  You can get e-certificates, which is great if they're for yourself, or order actual cards if you plan to give them as gifts.

Of course, that requires a debit/credit card and perhaps you want/need to use actual cash.  But, if how to pay isn't the issue, I'd opt for supporting the Board any time!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

No other way to get Amazon gift cards here other than through the link above, and that's the only way to go IMHO.  I'm jealous, sorta, that we don't have coin stars, but then if we did I couldn't support kindleboards.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah...I always try to go through the boards links for any purchasing.  We readers must stick together.  I even tell others.  If they can't then I order for them and let them reimburse me; just to make sure the boards get credit for the sale.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray!  Our grocery stores still dont have them, but I went into a Walgreens here today and they have $25/$50 Amazon cards at last.  Thank goodness because the store that has the only e-certificate Coinstar machine is closing at the end of the month.  Now I will be able to continue using cash instead of the credit card to buy Amazon gift cards.  

I hardly ever go into the Walgreens, but they are also the only store in town that has the chocolate oranges my kids expect from Santa.  The manager told me the Amazon cards had only been available for about a week and will be a regular stock item now.  Yippee Skippee!!!!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

The Safeway by my house had them when I went yesterday. They also had Amazon MP3 giftcards.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Do you get a break on the price at all, or is it just whatever u put on the card?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Do you get a break on the price at all, or is it just whatever u put on the card?


Not even a re-loadable card. Strictly available as either a $25 card or $50 card here. When I got home, there is an extra "Claim Code" security bar on the back you have to scratch off to get to the code to enter at the Amazon site. That sucker uses some kind of super-dooper scratch off coating - the silver came off okay, but there was still a layer of "glue" that had to come off before the code was completely legible; it took me about five minutes on each one to get the code clean enough to read. On the bright side my gift card balance at Amazon now reads $101.56 (it was down to $1.56) and I am not reduced to looking at just .99 books for a while!


----------

